# 4-29-04 Report



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished alone today. Got shad in about an hour, they were scattered & had to blind throw alot and alot of just plain wearing out the arm.  
Finally got the anchor down before 11AM and had the first fish in the boat at 11AM. A pretty Bluecat








Next fish was an ugly channelcat with a fathead  Just before 1 PM.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught this one at a quarter til 2PM








Fourth fish was a blue, it was actually on when I caugth the channel a minute earlier, I thought the other fish had bumped the line, so I went to check the bait & it had this bluecat on.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This was nice, as I had the clicker set & took a nice little run. It was a small flathead about 2:30 PM


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

As I was heading back to the ramp, about 10-12 miles away, all of the sudden my motor sounded funny to me, at first I was thinking it was just me. Then it happened again, missed a few times & shut down to 2 clyinders again. This was the second time I had it out since I got it out of the shop, they replace the ignition coil on one. I think it's the power pack, just too sporatic for them to really check it. I'm going to call them & tell them, maybe even replace the other 2 coils and see if it continues, then the power pack, I've spent over $3,000 on it in the past year, it should run like a top, I might even ask to speak with the owner and tell him my tale of whoa's....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

That stinks about the boat again!Looks like you had a pretty good day of catching though  Jim how do you get pics like that by yourself?Daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Camera has a timer.....


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Jim,
what's the attitude of the repair shop? Do they give the impression that they feel bad that they can't get to the bottom of your problem or that they really don't care. If it's the former, you should definately talk to the owner. It's their job not just to fix it by eventually changing out every part (you could do that yourself) but to know how to isolate the problem and fix it right first time (Maybe twice). That's why we take it to them and pay them top rate and not any old job shop or have it in pieces in the driveway at home! If it's the latter I would definately be talking to the manufacturer and letting them know how frustrated you are with the people representing them. It seems you have been very patient and have laid out more than a little money, maybe it's time to take an aggressive stance? Just my 2c worth. ...W


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I called evenrude once about 20 yrs ago,because I thought the guys working on my motor were not trying hard enough to fix it.Well long story short,the money I already spent with them was just pi$$ed away.They did not give a rats arsse about fixing it after that.Don't burn bridges! Daryl


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a great day. Sorry to hear about that motor of yours. Hope ya get it straighened out soon enough so you can fish worry free


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah......I'm between a rock & a hard place. I've been thinking maybe I'd gather up all my paperwork & present it to the owner with the story. I guess it's possible the other coils are going out, maybe they all go bad about the same time as they are the same age. I have all the records of all the previous work. I'm leaning towards the power pack still. It always checks out okay in th eshop, it usually doesn't act up until I've run 3 or 4 gallons of fuel thru it, usually on a sustained high speed run too. Then it stays that way awhile. The worst part of taking it back, is it takes a few weeks before they look at it, by then maybe what was causing the glitch might be okay, it's a sporatic problem. I guess my next fear is if the other 2 coils and the power pack is replaced & it does it again, then it's in the wireing harness or something.......
It's always sounded like the power pack, they even said so, but when they check it, it's checked out okay, I know I asked them last time and he said it checks out fine, it was just the coil bad. It ran really good too, 1st time out, and even most of yesterday, until I was making my run back up the river, maybe about 10 minutes full throttle, then a hint at some loss of power, then it shut down to 2 cylinders for a few moments, then on & off 3 and 2....goes from 30 MPH to 17MPH real obvious change. I even checked the wires and the fuel connection, all good. Ran on the 2 cylinders all the way back, no change, never hit on 3 again. *Which* is the same thing it did the last time.......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought for sure the last time you took it in you would get all your problems fixed, sorry to hear ya havn't and hopefully the next time you take it in for an extended say they get everything straighened out. It's probably better in the long run that you miss a few days fishing than have to keep doing this over and over. Wish ya the best of luck.


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim
Nice fish & Pics but You might want to consider sizing your Pics smaller. As they are they are causing the page to require scrolling to view them. Apparently this system doesn't automatically limit them.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Took the boat back to Dixie this afternoon, they will look at it Monday......


----------

